# Newbie needs help



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi all I am new to o gauge always had HO my Qs is how do I hook up this train ? I never ran it but it makes a clicking sound from the coil in back but I don't know if my wiring or transformer is right I hooked up the 1 and 2 to the u and other letter on the transformer but someone told me I need to hook up a switch? My transformer has a switch ??? The red and black clip wires are going to the 2 silver clip terminals on the transformer in the picture, if this helps I don't know and can use some help please in DETAIL and with a picture or drawing can someone show me ? Thank [/ATTACH]


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

The power pack in the first picture is not for 0 gauge trains at all, it is probably for N gauge.
The lockon clip connected to the track in the middle picture needs to be hooked to the A and U posts of the 1033 transformer in the 3rd picture. Disconnect all other wires from the transformer and the other track. The other track is a remote uncoupling/operating track and needs a special controller to operate, and gets its power from the track directly.

Larry


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Here are some pictures:

The transformer connection to the track is in the first picture, and the controller for the uncoupling/operating track is in the second picture.

Larry


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

The clicking from the coil in the rear is probably coming from the e unit.

The e unit controls the direction of travel.

Look for a small lever.




Flip the lever, you are probably stuck in neutral.


And welcome to the forum.

I learn things every day here.


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

I have the a to the 2 and u to the 1 the switch can only make a electrical contact when it hits the coil wire rivet in picture.see next post pic. Any other position it doesn't do anything in pic I have it in the off the rivet position


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

That is the correct position.

Ao the wheels turn freely?

Have you taken the brushes out and cleaned up the inside?


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

No just makes that sound how and where do I clean brushes pic or point it out on my train please , thankyou


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Look at this side of the motor



The brushes are the copper colored round pieces. There should be a wire going to the brush holders.

On mine, 3 screws hold the brush plate in. Be careful when you remove the plate. There may be a ball bearing or very thin washers (bushings) on the top of the armature.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dave Sams said:


> That is the correct position.
> 
> Ao the wheels turn freely?
> 
> Have you taken the brushes out and cleaned up the inside?


Actually, the E-Unit lever should be ON the rivet to allow the E-Unit to cycle. In the pictured position, it will not move from it's current direction. If that's neutral, it's there forever.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

What is the number on the cab of your loco?
Here is a link to a service manual page for a locomotive chassis similar to yours. Study the exploded view carefully. Remove the brushplate and brushes. Clean them and the copper commutator on top of the armature with naptha available at hardware stores.This link will give you a good introduction into servicing your locomotive. Clean the wheels and pickup shoes (or rollers if your loco has them) with naptha also. Reassemble the motor and lubricate the entire loco according to the servicing guide.

Larry


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

I did some cleaning but nothing I did it quick but will take some time soon thanks for all the info I think the coil might be bad how do I check and fix that ?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Once your loco is cleaned and lubed, then you can check the e-unit and coil. Make sure the lever is contacting the soldered rivet, as gunrunnerjohn mentioned. Put the engine on the track, hook up the transformer as per the previous posts, and turn on the power. The e-unit should cycle and the loco should run. If it doesn't, turn off the power and turn it on again, or use the direction lever on the transformer. When power is interrupted and restored, the e-unit should cycle through 4 positions, causing the engine to go forward, then neutral, then reverse, then neutral, then forward again. If the loco does not run or the e-unit does not cycle, further diagnosing will be needed.

Larry

Seems like you are in New York. Whereabouts?


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

TrainLarry said:


> Once your loco is cleaned and lubed, then you can check the e-unit and coil. Make sure the lever is contacting the soldered rivet, as gunrunnerjohn mentioned. Put the engine on the track, hook up the transformer as per the previous posts, and turn on the power. The e-unit should cycle and the loco should run. If it doesn't, turn off the power and turn it on again, or use the direction lever on the transformer. When power is interrupted and restored, the e-unit should cycle through 4 positions, causing the engine to go forward, then neutral, then reverse, then neutral, then forward again. If the loco does not run or the e-unit does not cycle, further diagnosing will be needed.
> 
> Larry
> 
> Seems like you are in New York. Whereabouts?


Long Island e unit is the piece that goes up and down under the coil right? What other diagnosing is there ? Thanks for the help


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

What year is my Lionel?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2018_loco.htm


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Push the lever (yellow arrow) in the direction of the arrow,Till it is covering where the red arrow is pointing to.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Seems as though we are neighbors...

The 2018 is from 1956-1959

The e-unit is the entire coil and mechanism. The pawl and plunger is the actual part that moves and turns the drum. You need to see that the unit operates properly before continuing the diagnoses of your engine.

Larry


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Krazikev said:


> I did some cleaning but nothing I did it quick but will take some time soon thanks for all the info I think the coil might be bad how do I check and fix that ?


I know you said you had the e unit lever in the proper position (on the rivet), why do you suspect the coil?

I have a loco of the same vintage, the coils rarely go out unless something hit the coil and damaged the insulation.

Make sure the e unit is cycling. Each time you hear the click, the pawl should advance the drum.

It's possible the contacts in the e unit are corroded. They look like fingers and ride on the drum.

I have cleaned them VERY CAREFLLY. First with contact cleaner, then 600 grit paper.

Hang in there.


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey got it running I looked at the finger tabs in the drum under coil and one was not touching the barrel, now it is oiled up any running good but now i have another issue, the transformer is making a clicking sound every 10 seconds as if it is resetiing it self or something?? and the a terminal nob is hot. also dosent power the track, I can hear the vibrating hum a little put no movement of train, please help again guys and thanks for all the help with the train.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

It sounds like there is a short circuit somewhere and the circuit breaker is tripping and resetting. Take everything off the track and see if the problem still occurs. If so, there is a problem with the track somewhere. If the problem goes away, then the problem is in the trains. Let us know.

Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I forgot about the other contact on the e unit. 

Yes look for metal hitting the track, one pin or screw driver anything hitting the rails will do that.

How do you have the power hooked up with a lockon? A newer lockon or an older one?
Try a different one if you have it sometimes they go bad. Your sure the wires are hooked up to it right, right?

If you don't have another just jam the wires temporally up under the rails into the tube to see if that works.

I am assuming you have tube track, what transformer?
I will go back and read the whole thread again maybe you mentioned that already?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You do know that this track section (top picture) is for dumping cars and unhooking couplers right?
This is not meant to power the rails.
Your other picture (the bottom one) shows the lockon to use to power the rail.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Krazikev said:


> Hey got it running I looked at the finger tabs in the drum under coil and one was not touching the barrel, now it is oiled up any running good but now i have another issue, the transformer is making a clicking sound every 10 seconds as if it is resetiing it self or something?? and the a terminal nob is hot. also dosent power the track, I can hear the vibrating hum a little put no movement of train, please help again guys and thanks for all the help with the train.


I'd check the wiring to the inside of that connection on the transformer. If the wire is solidly connected, that nut getting hot is a sure sign there's a loose connection inside.


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

Got it going ! The train was shorting out the transformer cause I didn't have it on the track all the way, thanks all for getting my train running. Now for the story I traded 3 1992 remake Mickey mantle cards for it I only paid 8 bucks for the cards and the guy I traded said he found the train with 7 cars and loads of track in the garbage 20 years ago. So here's my Qs , how much is a used train like this worth?? Just curious cause I don't plan on selling I am going to set it up under my Xmas tree this year.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

We'd need to see the rest of the cars!


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure they're worth more than a few reprints of baseball cards!


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

So if anyone had to make a wild guess how much would you say there worth ?????


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

I made a mistake there are 9 cars here are the pics.


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

That's a nice set, but not a get rich quick set. I would guess somewhere between 50 and 100 dollars. Still, a steal from you end of the trade. The problem with a set like that is that it is a great start leading to the addiction that many of the rest of us suffer from 1 train is never enough!


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

I just saw a sold listing on eBay for the engine alone in my condition sell for 85. So I guess it would be worth more than what you said ???


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Maybe a bit higher, might go for 125-150 on the bay. Peicing out might get a bit more, maybe. You have 2 operating milk cars, do you have any switches? You have controllers for them. Right now is the height of the market for trains and it's hard to tell what things are actually worth. People by trains for there holiday setups and often pay more for the nostalgia of there childhood.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

boxes or not?
master carton?
sometimes the boxes are worth more than the trains if pristine condition


----------



## Krazikev (Nov 28, 2013)

Now you guys are enetering my world, It's sad to say that I have 3,456 empty matchbox boxes and 6,743 total in cars so I know what your saying about boxes I am drowning in them. Sorry I went off subject . As far as boxes for these I have them all but there in horrable shape. Manuals and some store displays and signs but I was just refuring to strickley the engine and cars.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Its like everything else in life, if someone wants something bad enough they'll pay through the nose. Others might chuck the same thing in the garbage without batting an eye! Go figure, because I can't!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

They are only worth as much as someone will give you. 
On e bay you never know, someone might give you a $1000 bucks. 
But I doubt that much.

Yours are not in the best of shape and look like they been around the block a few times.
Your pictures are kind of fuzzy to make an estimation.

What you can do with the cars is wash them with warm water mixed with Dawn.
Don't soak them just gently wash them with a soft cloth soaked in the solution of Dawn and warm water, and take care around the lettering. You can use a hair dryer to gently blow them dry too if you want.
Some use furniture polish to buff them up.
Do you have a dremal tool / Get some stainless (or brass) wire wheels and clean the wheels where they ride on the rail and the wheels themselves too.

Then post some clear pictures of what you got.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Krazikev said:


> Hi all I am new to o gauge always had HO my Qs is how do I hook up this train ? I never ran it but it makes a clicking sound from the coil in back but I don't know if my wiring or transformer is right I hooked up the 1 and 2 to the u and other letter on the transformer but someone told me I need to hook up a switch? My transformer has a switch ??? The red and black clip wires are going to the 2 silver clip terminals on the transformer in the picture, if this helps I don't know and can use some help please in DETAIL and with a picture or drawing can someone show me ? Thank [/ATTACH]


Welcome, Krazilkev! You will find this forum very helpful, and even more so the more specific your questions are. Lionel O gauge, once you're used to it, will explain satisfactorily why sometimes 3 rails have a big upside, although we have both scales in our family. On a Lionel #1033 transformer your red and black clips from the track go to the left side of the transformer when it's in front of you, running a train. The two other posts are for accessories and deliver only


Krazikev said:


> Hi all I am new to o gauge always had HO my Qs is how do I hook up this train ? I never ran it but it makes a clicking sound from the coil in back but I don't know if my wiring or transformer is right I hooked up the 1 and 2 to the u and other letter on the transformer but someone told me I need to hook up a switch? My transformer has a switch ??? The red and black clip wires are going to the 2 silver clip terminals on the transformer in the picture, if this helps I don't know and can use some help please in DETAIL and with a picture or drawing can someone show me ? Thank [/ATTACH]


PS: THE MOST IMPORTANT BUY FOR YOU is Greenberg's 25 dollar Lionel Trains repair guide. It shows complete stripdowns of almost everything Lionel ever put out from 1945-69 (the "postwar" years) and has hundreds of very practical tips on nearly any subject relating to trains like yours. Go to "The Train Tender), run by Jeff Kane, one of the most helpful people in the hobby, next to Gun Runner John at this site.


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

Ish, you're digging up old threads and responding to people who haven't been on here in years.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm closing this one too.


----------

